# Please, please, no more political topics!



## Phyllis52 (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.

Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.

I love these place - I can't tell you many times I have been helped and hopefully helped others. It's a joy.

Please, let's see more grandchildren, pets, flowers - anything to make us smile.

No one has to respond to me; I just had to vent.

Thank you.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I agree. I contribute to the madness. They bring the worst out in me. I try not to respond but I do anyway and it is not always nice. Too much exposure to politics is not good. Wouldn't it be nice if this site WAS just about knitting?


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

I understand your feeling but disagree I'm of the fact that if we see a headline we don't like, just ignore. Move on and read the good stuff. Its what i do!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I think some of us like to vent with others who feel the same. Sometimes you just need to not hold it inside. Please try to understand. The situation in our country couldn’t be more serious and scary.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with you Phyllis52.

I want more crocheting, and many more cat pictures


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

There are so many political websites, forums, blogs,etc., so why is there a need to vent on a knitting-crochet site?


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree completely with you. Why can't we leave politics discussion at home and not on a knitting, crochet forum? I just want to come on here and learn, enjoy the pictures and occasionally comment.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd love to see politics on another forum -- not this one. Politics and religion are never good topics. Everyone has such strong feelings about them and no matter what one says or does we aren't going to change that opinion. If you just need to vent then open a Word document and do it. Then either save it or get rid of it. Personally, I don't care to read it. It's a waste of my time. I try not to because all it does is upset me. If you ARE going to post political stuff please label it "political" so the rest of us know not to open it. Why not surround ourselves with positive things we can actually do something about? Just my 2 cents worth and that's about all it's worth -- 2 cents. LOL.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I think some of us like to vent with others who feel the same. Sometimes you just need to not hold it inside. Please try to understand. The situation in our country couldn't be more serious and scary.


Amen to that, LizAnne.

Hazel


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone being forced to read the political stuff?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> Anyone being forced to read the political stuff?


Exactly my question. Thanks so much for your post, knitteerli!

Hazel


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry to say this but just don't read them if you don't want to. 

On a happier note, it won't last forever. It would be good if it would end soon, but if not, we just have to ride it through, and the knitting site will get better at the end of it. You just have to accept that for the moment people are struggling and need to speak out.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I agree with you Phyllis52.
> 
> I want more crocheting, and many more cat pictures


I don't crochet (just a chain and a few sc), but cats pictures, yes, post them everyday :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Sorry to say this but just don't read them if you don't want to.
> 
> On a happier note, it won't last forever. It would be good if it would end soon, but if not, we just have to ride it through, and the knitting site will get better at the end of it. You just have to accept that for the moment people are struggling and need to speak out.


Yes, we really are struggling here. It's difficult not to blow off steam. I keep thinking I can't become more horrified, but daily, I am. Thanks so much for understanding.

Hazel


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Phyllis52. Unfortunately they just don’t get it!


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


I agree but only because some people carry the hostility onto knitting topics. Like being rude or impatient when asked questions.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

carlamwest said:


> I understand your feeling but disagree I'm of the fact that if we see a headline we don't like, just ignore. Move on and read the good stuff. Its what i do!


Agree completely with you, carlamwest! And one can always click on "Unwatch," if there's a topic you don't want to see again or follow.

Hazel


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Once upon a time there was a forum known far and wide called Knitting Paradise. The admin of that forum, known as The Ostrich, was active and saw that the rules were followed most of the time and moved topcs to the appropriate section if someone had the misfortune to put them in the wrong place. Most members were reasonably happy most of the time. Then one day disaster struck and The Ostrich was seen no more. Political topics and other posts that belong in The Attic or General Chit Chat were showing up in Main and alas there was nobody to move them. And the members became unhappy. Many were so disenchanted that they stopped participating. Others just learned to move carefully through and seek out only those topics they wished to read. But ad revenue continued to pour in and the owner of the forum lived happily ever after. The end.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Once upon a time there was a forum known far and wide called Knitting Paradise. The admin of that forum, known as The Ostrich, was active and saw that the rules were followed most of the time and moved topcs to the appropriate section if someone had the misfortune to put them in the wrong place. Most members were reasonably happy most of the time. Then one day disaster struck and The Ostrich was seen no more. Political topics and other posts that belong in The Attic or General Chit Chat were showing up in Main and alas there was nobody to move them. And the members became unhappy. Many were so disenchanted that they stopped participating. Others just learned to move carefully through and seek out only those topics they wished to read. But ad revenue continued to pour in and the owner of the forum lived happily ever after. The end.


I really wonder who owns this forum. Does anybody know? And does anyone know what ever happened to Admin?

Hazel


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong. 

No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on. 

No amount of this is going to prove to me that this is RIGHT. IT ISN'T. The members of this forum who use The Attic to protest these goings on, keep getting bombarded by members of The Solarium who want to "scream us under the table." Last week, the entire week was
Glengirl and her like shouting us down with lie after lie.

If we cannot protest these horrible facts HERE, THAN WHERE? I love to knit and make things too. But I won't have a country.....(not one that I recognize) if I sit back
and do nothing. The least I can do at my 88 year, advanced age, is to read, learn, and express myself (as others want to do) to the amount of injustice and chicanery that is going on, on a daily basis. We started with a campaign full of lies and deceit, and for a year and a half since the inauguration, we are being fed more lies and deceit on a daily basis. I, for one, am sick and tired of it. I WANT MY COUNTRY BACK. All the goodness and righteousness that we had before. Our caring for other human beings and being the 'Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave." ALL OF US......OF EVERY SINGLE COLOR, RELIGION AND THOUGHT. America doesn't need to be "made great again." IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN GREAT.....THROUGH THE WONDERFUL PEOPLE WHO INHABIT IT. ALL OF US, WHO CAME FROM OTHER COUNTRIES AS IMMIGRANTS, OR OUR IMMIGRANT PARENTS, GRANDPARENTS, ETC. HOW HAVE WE MANAGED TO HAVE FORGOTTEN THAT.....? I for one....will not. On a daily basis I thank the courage of my parents and grandparents who had the courage to leave their homeland to make a better life for themselves in this country, and who gave me the privilege of
being born in this great and wonderful land, and to venerate this country for what it is, and ALWAYS SHOULD BE. WHEREVER WE ARE...even on a knitting forum.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Bellamalis1, I can't thank you enough for your wonderful, utterly heartfelt post. Thank you.

My grandparents fled their native land in the 1910s; they would have been killed had they stayed. My father and my uncles fought in WWII to free the world of fascism. I am sure that all of them are spinning in their graves. This is not the country they came to. This is not the country they defended.

Please make sure to call your senators and representatives, to write them, and to not allow them to forget that you vote and will be watching to see exactly what they do. They are supposed to be our "public servants," and they need to pay attention to what their constituents want. And of course, please vote--if, of course, our elections are protected from being hacked.

Thanks again for your thoughtful post.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Loistec said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Loistec, on a totally different topic: I LOVE your yarn bowl!!!

Hazel


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> I agree with you Phyllis52.
> 
> I want more crocheting, and many more cat pictures


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Trying to say where or when people may express their opinions is one of the first steps on the slippery slopes towards a dictatorship, no matter which side of the political spectrum you stand


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

I hate the political posts with the tricky titles!


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Hehe. And I agree. I love all the cute pics. But again that's not knitting or crochet either . . . so I just skim by what I don't want to see and enjoy what interests me


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

This is in Main. Main is for knitting and crochet. I'm in favor of knitting or crocheting self-love hug-me jackets for people who insist their posts on other things belong here and can't be bothered to post in the right places. Politics, religion, pictures of vacations, or just trading insults don't belong in Main. The lack of admin's moving things is the real problem. Mistakes are made and not corrected. And it seems to me that there are those who simply think wherever they want to dump their garbage or sentimental photos is fine.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

If we don't want to see injustice and only want to do NOTHING, than history will repeat itself. I was a small child, who had to learn, second hand that 6 million of "my people" were being sent to Concentration Camps and the "ovens" never to be seen again. Their only crime was being of a different religion. I don't want this repeated here. A Hitler comes in my disguises.....this one doesn't have a mustache. He has bleached blonde hair that he combs over his bald spot every day......so that he can lie and lie and lie to us....and if we are totally stupid, we will begin to believe the lies, and go down that awful garden path.....that we shouldn't want to be going down. We all know that he is bald....he just wants us to believe that he is not. Like everything else false that he wants us to believe. I don't care about his hair. I care about his beliefs and his trying to turn this country into one of falsehood, hate....and prejudice. This is not America, and it never should be.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

plumhurricane said:


> Trying to say where or when people may express their opinions is one of the first steps on the slippery slopes towards a dictatorship, no matter which side of the political spectrum you stand


That is so true. Thank you for posting your thoughts. They are trying to deny others the right to express their point of view because they do not agree with it. Funny thing is if we tell them that we do not like their posts they scream about their right to express their point of view. If we disagree with someone's views then we do have the right to say that we disagree and why we disagree.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

carlamwest said:


> Hehe. And I agree. I love all the cute pics. But again that's not knitting or crochet either . . . so I just skim by what I don't want to see and enjoy what interests me


So many threads, so many topics. We are all different and all have different tastes. What appeals to you may not appeal to me and a third person may have totally different tastes. We can choose what we want to read and gloss over the rest. I do not read every post, some I do read, others I skim read and others I totally ignore.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm starting to think that Knitting Paradise is a social experiment to see how long it would take to have many thousands of women,start fighting with one another.My personal opinion is that some topics should not be discussed in a knitting forum,as there are so many hot topics when it comes to politics and religion.Surely there must be other forums where those topics can be discussed,civilly,or uncivilly..leave the rest of us in,"our Paradise"


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

maureenb said:


> I'm starting to think that Knitting Paradise is a social experiment to see how long it would take to have many thousands of women,start fighting with one another.My personal opinion is that some topics should not be discussed in a knitting forum,as there are so many hot topics when it comes to politics and religion.Surely there must be other forums where those topics can be discussed,civilly,or uncivilly..leave the rest of us in,"our Paradise"


Posts like this confuse me as it's so easy to just not read the ones you don't want to read. There are hundreds I don't read. It's like saying "Why do we have to have a book club section on a knitting site? We don't want to read about books people are reading", and do you know - I'm not interested in the book club so I don't look at those posts.

I also don't want to read OK magazine so I don't buy it. I wouldn't ever buy the Sun newspaper. I've never watched an episode of that Kardashian thingy and I wouldn't be able to pick out a Kardashian in a line up. I've just changed the TV channel because the Voice (I think a children's version) has come on and I don't want to watch it. I did my weekly shop when the football was on the telly (really nice and quiet in Tesco). These are my personal choices, I'm sure other people make other choices, but so long as we're in a free country, I'll read, watch and do whatever I want.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


I sent a private message to Admin asking them if they could create a separate topic for the political messages. I have not received an answer yet.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

LJPZ said:


> There are so many political websites, forums, blogs,etc., so why is there a need to vent on a knitting-crochet site?


AMEN!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

For those of you who want cute cat pictures, here's a picture of Chester, my new 10 year old, one-eared, rescue cat. Spoiler alert: We watch Rachel Maddow together at night. He thinks she is the smartest of all the MSNBC hosts.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

Some nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Cute pics. I see he shares my reading interests!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Nanxy said:


> I sent a private message to Admin asking them if they could create a separate topic for the political messages. I have not received an answer yet.


There already are three such forums; the Attic, the Solarium and Progressive Women. Do you want more???


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> For those of you who want cute cat pictures, here's a picture of Chester, my new 10 year old, one-eared, rescue cat. Spoiler alert: We watch Rachel Maddow together at night. He thinks she is the smartest of all the MSNBC hosts.


He's beautiful!! I posted a picture of Mr. Big and Lilgirl; he passed away almost 3 years ago at the age of 20, she is 12 and still going strong. My avatar is my rescue, Biggirl.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I agree completely with you. Why can't we leave politics discussion at home and not on a knitting, crochet forum? I just want to come on here and learn, enjoy the pictures and occasionally comment.


I live alone and in a red state. I need to talk to like-minded people on KP. Until I went to the Women's March in our state's capital city, I thought I was alone. I was restored and energized. That is what I often get from discussions here on this forum.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your cats are such cuties! (Please don't tell my cats that I said so!)

Hazel


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Thank you! Well put, right to the point.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> I sent a private message to Admin asking them if they could create a separate topic for the political messages. I have not received an answer yet.


May I suggest that you refrain from reading said political posts, that would mean don't read attic posts, realize chit chat is for everything not pertaining to crochet and knitting so read chit chat at your own choosing. Next, thing...Main is for knitting and crocheting, sometimes a mistake is made. Live with the mistakes all of us are human. By now EVERYONE should understand about the Attic. Short version is if you are thin skinned stay out of the Attic.

PS, the rest of us get just as irritated at all the posts saying no political posts. It's called being tolerant of each other...everyone needs to do that.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


I'll respond anyway!

I agree. There was a time, in my youth, many years ago when all the cars were black, when individuals KEPT THEIR OPINIONS PRIVATE. Opinions re: religion and politics.

A simple "God Bless You" was answered with a "Thank you.." and not a smug "Oh, I don't believe in praying to a deity". The original blessing was meant in good feeling, not an oppressive chastisement to be argued.

One didn't even discuss politics with one's spouse- and kept their voting choices to themselves.

Good Manners Are Never Out of Style


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Replying to mine own comment- there's an option to stay silent when someone DOES post a political statement, or view, one need not answer with their own opinion, or bashing of the other person's beliefs! Since WHEN did this become appropriate??! If someone were to say to me "you know, *I* voted for So and So" I wouldn't DREAM of answering back "What?? you voted for THAT idiot?? He/she's terrible!" or other such fighting words.

Come on people- remember simple courtesy. And that means, not correcting others. Adults admonish their own youngsters- not each other. We don't point out others' rudeness- that in itself is rude. We answer rudeness with politeness.

It's not a competition. There's no trying to "win". I see that so much here- everyone's need to "win" an argument. What for?? What is the prize? A title for Supreme Jerk of the Year?


----------



## sunkhooks (Jul 4, 2018)

You know, those that are freaking out now over Trump, should think about how it was when the Right freaked out after Obama. No doubt they were sick of hearing about it too. People then were seriously concerned, as are people now. The world turns, the party in power changes, that is life. No sense in commiserating in misery.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> So many threads, so many topics. We are all different and all have different tastes. What appeals to you may not appeal to me and a third person may have totally different tastes. We can choose what we want to read and gloss over the rest. I do not read every post, some I do read, others I skim read and others I totally ignore.


Of course! I don't read every single post, either. I pick out what interests me--which may be of no interest to someone else. If the subject line doesn't tell me what the post's really about, I may click on it anyway. And then if I see it's a topic that doesn't interest me, I stop reading it. If I find, when I click on it, that a post is something that I find offensive or disturbing or whatever, I click "Unwatch." Then I never receive any further updates on the topic.

"Unwatch" is a great tool and one that I think people need to be aware of and use.

There are plenty of topics, other than politics, that people don't want to read about. So, honestly, just skip them. Or "Unwatch" them. If you're a knitter, you may not want to read posts about crocheting. If you're a crocheter, you may not want to read posts about knitting. Under "Other Crafts," well, you might not want to read about other crafts. Or, then again, you might. You may not be interested in the "Spinning and Weaving" section. Or then again, you might. We're all individuals, we all have different thoughts and opinions, and there's no way to satisfy everyone.

So, in short: if you don't want to read about politics, don't. If you don't want to post about politics, don't. No one is holding an automatic weapon to your head and demanding that you read that post--or any other.

I've been on KP for years, and there've always been posts here, in "Chit-Chat," about politics and religion and all sorts of things. I love the posts that show us a photo of a tool and ask if we know what it is. That's such fun! But others may not be interested in such a post.

Honestly, can't we simply agree to disagree--and to stop reading things that we know will upset us?

I realize there'll never be a solution to this discussion, so now I'm going to hit "Unwatch" and therefore not receive any more updates on the subject.

Hazel


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

LJPZ said:


> There are so many political websites, forums, blogs,etc., so why is there a need to vent on a knitting-crochet site?


but here in general chit chat people can discuss anything .


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Most of the people on this website are nice, friendly and supportive. Why bring up hotly divisive topics on KP? Shall we also discuss and show tolerance for opinions on late term abortion, euthanasia, kitten stomping, satanism? What are the actual intentions of those 
who write political comments?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't mind anyone voicing opinions here but I wish people would put their posts in the proper categories. An example is this thread that should not be in Main. This category is for knitting and crocheting only.
The Attic and The Solarium are for controversial topics, which we can skip if we don't want to participate. I do not subscribe to either.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Chester is handsome, and already so comfortable, clearly an avid reader!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Mirror said:


> but here in general chit chat people can discuss anything .


This is not general chit chat. This is posted in Main (for knitting and crochet only) posts.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

If we had an active Admin, the topics would be moved to the appropriate section. In the meantime, check your profile and unsubscribe to sections you do not want to see. The primary sections for any controversial topics are:
Progressive Women's Forum
The Attic
The Solarium

Just unsubscribe to any section you are not interested in and most of those topics will not apppear in either the Latest Digest, or Newest Topics. Other than that, it is just something you will have to monitor for yourself.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes!! Definitely more cat pictures. LOL

Also, the Original Post really should have been posted in General Chit-Chat, not Main which is for knitting only. Regardless, we still need more cat pictures!



yourmother306 said:


> I agree with you Phyllis52.
> 
> I want more crocheting, and many more cat pictures


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> For those of you who want cute cat pictures, here's a picture of Chester, my new 10 year old, one-eared, rescue cat. .


I love Chester sitting on the books.
Awesome!


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

jmcret05 said:


> If we had an active Admin, the topics would be moved to the appropriate section. In the meantime, check your profile and unsubscribe to sections you do not want to see. The primary sections for any controversial topics are:
> Progressive Women's Forum
> The Attic
> The Solarium
> ...


Thank you. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LakeHouseKnits said:


> Yes!! Definitely more cat pictures. LOL


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> ... *But ad revenue continued to pour in and the owner of the forum lived happily ever after. * The end.


That's all it's about - as far as Admin is concerned. It's his sandbox that we are permitted to play in.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think 'cat people' are calm and rational, because they get to hold purring fuzzy creatures.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I really wonder who owns this forum. Does anybody know? And does anyone know what ever happened to Admin?
> 
> Hazel


Very good questions, but we - the users - may _never_ learn the exact answers.
https://trademarks.justia.com/855/42/knitting-85542879.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> I sent a private message to Admin asking them if they could create a separate topic for the political messages. I have not received an answer yet.


Since Admin seems not to have answered any PMs since about mid-December, it's unlikely you'll get any.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> For those of you who want cute cat pictures, here's a picture of Chester, my new 10 year old, one-eared, rescue cat. Spoiler alert: We watch Rachel Maddow together at night. He thinks she is the smartest of all the MSNBC hosts.


Lucky Chester!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> ... *the rest of us get just as irritated at all the posts saying no political posts.* It's called being tolerant of each other...everyone needs to do that.


. :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PhoneGal said:


> I'll respond anyway!
> 
> I agree. There was a time, in my youth, many years ago when all the cars were black, when individuals KEPT THEIR OPINIONS PRIVATE. Opinions re: religion and politics.
> 
> ...


Umm ... In those 'good all days', people of colour weren't encouraged to vote; they were actively discouraged from voting. They were actively segregated and denied their legal rights in too many places.

Women were expected to stay home, not go out and work for themselves.

Do you _really_ want to turn back the clock?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PhoneGal said:


> ... *It's not a competition.* There's no trying to "win". I see that so much here- everyone's need to "win" an argument. What for?? What is the prize? *A title for Supreme Jerk of the Year*?


. :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your wish is my command!


Oh , my gawd- look at that cat! That's a hunk of fluffy fluf, for sure!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> I think 'cat people' are calm and rational, because they get to hold purring fuzzy creatures.


I think "dog people" are calm and rational because they get so much love from their wonderful fur babies. My Rat-Chi doesn't purr, but he is full of love for all people.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I think "dog people" are calm and rational because they get so much love from their wonderful fur babies. My Rat-Chi doesn't purr, but he is full of love for all people.


How cute is that!?!? :sm24:


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Hmmmm. I'm dense. I know how to put a pic in a new topic but not to add to an existing one lol I wanted to share too!


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

carlamwest said:


> Hmmmm. I'm dense. I know how to put a pic in a new topic but not to add to an existing one lol I wanted to share too!


Oooh. If I hit quote I can! Here's a rescue HORSE. She was across the street and her hooves looked like elves shoes! My husband talked to her owner (who doesn't live on the property where he kept her) he informed my husband if he cared he could take them! As he was taking them to the sale barn the following week. It was her and a gelding who we found a good home for. We kept her, her name is Shady Mare. Behind her in the pic is my 30+ yo mule, Ivan.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

carlamwest said:


> Oooh. If I hit quote I can! Here's a rescue HORSE. She was across the street and her hooves looked like elves shoes! My husband talked to her owner (who doesn't live on the property where he kept her) he informed my husband if he cared he could take them! As he was taking them to the sale barn the following week. It was her and a gelding who we found a good home for. We kept her, her name is Shady Mare. Behind her in the pic is my 30+ yo mule, Ivan.


Thank you for saving them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carlamwest said:


> Oooh. If I hit quote I can! Here's a rescue HORSE. She was across the street and her hooves looked like elves shoes! My husband talked to her owner (who doesn't live on the property where he kept her) he informed my husband if he cared he could take them! As he was taking them to the sale barn the following week. It was her and a gelding who we found a good home for. We kept her, her name is Shady Mare. Behind her in the pic is my 30+ yo mule, Ivan.


She's lovely, and now has neatly trimmed hooves. Lucky you, to have such animals.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I don’t know why these topics are spilling out of the Attic or General Chit Chat or wherever else they actually belong. Maybe they aren’t getting enough attention where they really should be posted. Although I’m very interested in politics, I’m not here for that. I’m here for the knitting and crocheting, which are the only topics that are supposed to be in Main and Pictures sections. Not politics. Not pets. Not vacations. Not illnesses. Just knitting and crocheting. Although I’m interested in all of those other topics, if I want to read about them, I can go take a look at the sections where they belong.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

vikicooks said:


> Thank you for saving them!


Thank you. Animals are so my pleasure! Never a problem, I love them all. And thankfully my husbamd says "what's one more?" For the outside ones anyway lol. I have 5 horses here, another rescue who is 9 and partially blind. I do have 2 that I bought so I can ride lol.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> She's lovely, and now has neatly trimmed hooves. Lucky you, to have such animals.


Yes! She was very skittish when we got her but has gotten alot better. Really hard to trim her hooves the first few times but now that shes comfortable with us, shes a sweety. She also had issues with her hooves and legs. She'd had some prior injuries. Vet said it would take 6 months to a year before we should even attempt to ride her. The year is about up and she no longer limps or shows signs of pain, we were giving her pain meds and a diet to take a bit of weight off. I've been talking to the trainer to start with her soon to see how she does. I'm excited.


----------



## Bedo (Jun 4, 2018)

There is such a thing as freedom of speech. It sounds like you people don’t believe in freedom of speech. I will discuss whatever and people don’t tell me what I say or think


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

I read them but try not to get involved in the politics of other countries but can understand why people need to vent and they should be able to without rude and nasty remarks from others because their views differ. Without any disrespect to our American friends, I have noticed that most of the political posts on KP are American. We do understand that you are very divided in your love/hate of Donald Trump but we have Brexit going on here which is also very divided and I am sure there are many UK KP members who would love to have a vent about this but I haven't noticed any posts on this topic yet.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Sick to death of politics here and abroad and agree that’s not what kp used to be about, even the titles make me think NOT AGAIN and it’s the nastiness that comes out too not healthy discussions. Perhaps there should be a section named politics then we could make sure we avoid!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

This is definitely a post for the General Chit-Chat (non-knitting). Categories are there for a purpose! Main used to be where knitting and crochet topics were discussed, and so you can't really complain if your post in Main invites the kind of responses you deplore!


----------



## Linrae (Nov 10, 2013)

Well said..thank you! ????????????????


----------



## NovSaint (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree, no more political talk. If you want that go on Facebook. This was my safe place to get away from it all.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I only replied because the original was in Main. I also have a beautiful cat, whimI love, name of Ashley. But a lot of Americans right now can’t just think of our wonderful pets. We are frightened for our country. We are terrified that daily, more and more of what our country was all about, is being eroded into something hateful, immoral and totally horrible. Our voting rights have been hijacked and our elections can no longer be considered our most valuable asset. The entire process has been corrupted by a foreign country for their own purpose. We have an investigation going on, under threat of being halted, if it get’s too close to the truth. We have an election that elected one person by the majority vote, and through very odd circumstances has elected a man who doesn’t respect the office, nor the people who he is supposed to govern. He is only interested in putting our country back fifty or more years ago. He denies the truth, on a daily basis, and spews lies all over the place. I can’t stand any of this. He doesn’t care about the needy, the disadvantaged, the aged, those who need help. All he cares about is putting more and more riches into the pockets of people who don’t need more riches.

We all want to go back to the lives we had before all of this started. But if we do nothing but sit and knit and crochet, this is not going to be changed and solved. One day we will wake up and find the immigrants have disappeared. We will be surrounded by an ugly and expensive wall. And everybody will look the same.....and think the same, because it will be too dangerous to state an opinion contrary to the opinion of the “proper people.” Me...I never wanted to be included into that group. I find EVERYBODY so interesting. People of different colors, religions, ideas. People who speak different languages....cook different foods.....create different and beautiful crafts, that they learned from their mothers in a country that wasn’t ours. I don’t want this to go away...to be replaced by a mob that all is the same.

If this mail had been in another section, I would have answered it there. As it is, this is where it needed to be countered. We really can’t go through life with our heads in the sand, and let our country go down in flames......and do and say NOTHING. If we don’t protest, we will be shameful. Our brave boys have fought and died for our freedoms, to let all of that go for naught. I do not have many years left.....but for what time I do have, I will fight for our right to protest when we see injustice, and our freedoms taken away.....our hearts turned to stone for those who need help.....and our right to argue for what we feel to be right and just.....every single day of our lives.

***Bella


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

maybe admin should make a link JUST FOR POLITICAL POSTS? Then we can look or not? Or just ignore them...if ignored they will go away sooner or later?


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

1. Bellamalis1 for president 
2. Some titles are misleading so you start reading and realize it isn't about knit or crochet and is too late, you are down the rabbit hole 
3. Maybe there should be a separate forum for knit and crochet so when I click on that, I know I am going to get just that. Like general chit chat, pictures, etc.


----------



## snoopy3 (Sep 19, 2017)

I agree no one is going to change their opinions on what they believe so let's just drop it


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Put the political stuff in the attic or solarium. Leave the rest of the site politics free.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

It's unfortunate that admin no longer cares about content, and where it is posted. This forum seems to be on auto-pilot. It's equally unfortunate that people choose to vent here on Main and in General Chit Chat, rather than the Attic or Solarium, but there's no stopping it, even if you ask politely. The best we can do is ignore it.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

You make me blush. I am too old and infirm to even think about running for anything. On top of it, I hate and despise begging for money for a campaign. How many beggings do you get a day in your inbox? Me....too many!!!


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

You make me blush. I am too old and infirm to even think about running for anything. On top of it, I hate and despise begging for money for a campaign. How many beggings do you get a day in your inbox? Me....too many!!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree whole heartily, it is getting ridiculous,


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a specific category here for political topics. Those feeling the need should just start to use it!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

he is gorgeous


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

As long as politics stays in the attic that's ok with me. Please don't let stray into Chit-Chat, and please put clear titles so we know what we're opening.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I can skip as desired, but prefer that "Main" be used for craft topics.


----------



## MintyViking (Sep 21, 2017)

yourmother306 said:


> I agree with you Phyllis52.
> 
> I want more crocheting, and many more cat pictures


Yes, more cat photos would be nice... and of course knitting and crochet, which is what this is suppose to be about.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


????????AMEN


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Politics doesn't belong on this website. I am sitting here holding my mouths shut and won't say another word on this topic. We all have our own opinions.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

carlamwest said:


> Oooh. If I hit quote I can! Here's a rescue HORSE. She was across the street and her hooves looked like elves shoes! My husband talked to her owner (who doesn't live on the property where he kept her) he informed my husband if he cared he could take them! As he was taking them to the sale barn the following week. It was her and a gelding who we found a good home for. We kept her, her name is Shady Mare. Behind her in the pic is my 30+ yo mule, Ivan.


Lucky horse. She's a beauty!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your wish is my command!


What a lovely kitty! Puck seemed very pleased with himself for finishing the pizza!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

To all of the previous posters, thank you. I don’t mind a place for the political stuff, and we all need to vent sometimes, but with the 24-hour news cycle (which I watch too much of these days), I need to take a break and live in my yarn world. Love all the pictures of lucky kitties, dogs, and a horse and mule. I love to see pampered pets!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I am on pleased to see our pets hijacked his topic ha ha. I think some people forget we are from all over the world. Knitting,crochet, are neutral topics enjoyed by all.


----------



## MintyViking (Sep 21, 2017)

sunkhooks said:


> You know, those that are freaking out now over Trump, should think about how it was when the Right freaked out after Obama. No doubt they were sick of hearing about it too. People then were seriously concerned, as are people now. The world turns, the party in power changes, that is life. No sense in commiserating in misery.


Yes, the Right was concerned, and as it turned out, with good reason. But did they cry for months on end? Have complete melt downs? Scream obscenities at strangers, attack children and steal their property? No. 
Still the "Right" is behaving in a civil manner as the Left continues to rant and whine. Grow up! You lost! Boo hoo.Deal with it. You didn't get your way. Your elitist illuminati candidate didn't win, thank you Jesus! 
The Liberals are to stubbornly blind to acknowledge any of the good Trump has been doing, nor to admit of all the sins committed by Obama and the Clinton's.
There was even ANOTHER murder tacked onto the long list of Clinton murders, just yesterday. Shot in the head. A man due to testify in the Haiti trials. You must be aware of those, your being so political and all, right? 
But why should you care... just keep complaining about Trump's hair, and his tan, like a bunch of silly women.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


Good luck. I basicly requested the same thing yesterday and really got blasted, but it's the same people who do that, so yes, skip it.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

You don’t always get what you want....
Quit whining!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree.... let's stick to knitting, crocheting and other crafts.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Byrney said:


> Posts like this confuse me as it's so easy to just not read the ones you don't want to read. There are hundreds I don't read. It's like saying "Why do we have to have a book club section on a knitting site? We don't want to read about books people are reading", and do you know - I'm not interested in the book club so I don't look at those posts.
> 
> I also don't want to read OK magazine so I don't buy it. I wouldn't ever buy the Sun newspaper. I've never watched an episode of that Kardashian thingy and I wouldn't be able to pick out a Kardashian in a line up. I've just changed the TV channel because the Voice (I think a children's version) has come on and I don't want to watch it. I did my weekly shop when the football was on the telly (really nice and quiet in Tesco). These are my personal choices, I'm sure other people make other choices, but so long as we're in a free country, I'll read, watch and do whatever I want.
> 
> It's not rocket science.


Well said!!!!!!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Totally agree. But it won't end soon. This is the new normal for a divided America. I also am sick of everyone's health and personal problems. This is a knitting and crocheting site. If you need help see a therapist!!!!


----------



## MintyViking (Sep 21, 2017)

targa416 said:


> I don't know why these topics are spilling out of the Attic or General Chit Chat or wherever else they actually belong. Maybe they aren't getting enough attention where they really should be posted. Although I'm very interested in politics, I'm not here for that. I'm here for the knitting and crocheting, which are the only topics that are supposed to be in Main and Pictures sections. Not politics. Not pets. Not vacations. Not illnesses. Just knitting and crocheting. Although I'm interested in all of those other topics, if I want to read about them, I can go take a look at the sections where they belong.


Exactly!! And I don't like getting upset. This is suppose to be a place to relax. ????


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with you Phyllis, but unfortunately there are those who don't. When there are so many other places for political discussion, it would sure be nice to have an escape from it and just stick to fiber arts or other personal topics.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> I think some of us like to vent with others who feel the same. Sometimes you just need to not hold it inside. Please try to understand. The situation in our country couldn't be more serious and scary.


No one is forced to read the political headlines, but see how it snuck in in this last sentence?


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

No one is forcing you to read anything you don't want to. Simply ignore the posts you don't want to read.


----------



## Walkingben (Jul 16, 2016)

Your "two cents of wisdom" makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Phyllis52 (Dec 28, 2016)

Regarding my Initial Post:

You misunderstood me -

A healthy discussion is one thing, but no one seems to be able to "talk" about things.

They go into diatribes of hate and constantly lecture.......and they don't stop.

That's what I don't want to see. Put them in the Attic and label them accordingly so I now not to go into them.

Sorry I opened a can of worms.

And I don't hide my head in the sand. I know exactly what is going on in the country and the world. I am a realist; I know things are not perfect. Sarcasm is not the way to go.


----------



## Phyllis52 (Dec 28, 2016)

This is a perfect example of what I was talking about.

This type of answer belongs in the Attic. Whew.....how nasty.


----------



## Phyllis52 (Dec 28, 2016)

MintyViking said:


> Yes, the Right was concerned, and as it turned out, with good reason. But did they cry for months on end? Have complete melt downs? Scream obscenities at strangers, attack children and steal their property? No.
> Still the "Right" is behaving in a civil manner as the Left continues to rant and whine. Grow up! You lost! Boo hoo.Deal with it. You didn't get your way. Your elitist illuminati candidate didn't win, thank you Jesus!
> The Liberals are to stubbornly blind to acknowledge any of the good Trump has been doing, nor to admit of all the sins committed by Obama and the Clinton's.
> There was even ANOTHER murder tacked onto the long list of Clinton murders, just yesterday. Shot in the head. A man due to testify in the Haiti trials. You must be aware of those, your being so political and all, right?
> But why should you care... just keep complaining about Trump's hair, and his tan, like a bunch of silly women.


This is a perfect example of what I was talking about.

This type of answer belongs in the Attic. Whew.....how nasty.

(I forgot to attach this to my other reply)


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

You are right. We live in a very scary country right now. Everyday I wake up I wonder what other crazy stuff has come out of whitehouse and how can it get worse.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Agree,


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I think some of us like to vent with others who feel the same. Sometimes you just need to not hold it inside. Please try to understand. The situation in our country couldn't be more serious and scary.


Thank you. That is exactly right. I try to resist commenting myself, but sometimes (such as this entire week beginning in Helsinki), it is impossible not to vent. I just heard the head of the Republican Party in a part of Ohio interviewed on his reason/s for resigning Monday after the Debacle in Helsinki. Very interesting. A Republican with a backbone and a clear head and a good heart. Resigning for the right reasons.
May there be more and more!


----------



## MintyViking (Sep 21, 2017)

Phyllis52 said:


> This is a perfect example of what I was talking about.
> 
> This type of answer belongs in the Attic. Whew.....how nasty.
> 
> (I forgot to attach this to my other reply)


It's only nasty when aimed at the Left... anything goes when the comments are shot at the 
Conservatives.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is an open forum, and adults who post here should be able to discuss what is meaningful to them without other adults dictating what they can or cannot post.

:sm16:


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hard not to speak out when you see injustice. I like a little politics with my knitting and cat pictures. I ignore the ones I don't like,


----------



## tdehmel (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, let's stick to our knitting!


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

i don't mind the political stuff...but please, in the right place....the Attic and the Solariam (sorry, can spell worth a darn) is where these topics belong..
Blessings
amberdragon


----------



## Phyllis52 (Dec 28, 2016)

MintyViking said:


> It's only nasty when aimed at the Left... anything goes when the comments are shot at the
> Conservatives.


You are kidding, right? Guess you have amnesia about the last 8 years with the previous administration.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I do not object at all to people expressing themselves , but I am often appalled at how often the thread becomes so nasty and vicious. I picture most of us as good hearted and willing to share patterns , tips, and helpful hints and so when the bullying and insults arise I tend to be stunned and disturbed. I wonder if it is the keyboard anonymity that makes people so outspoken in a negative mode or it they talk that way to friends and acquaintances as well. Freedom of speech is one of our countries treasures, but I hate to see that is it so often abused as a form of bullying.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> This is in Main. Main is for knitting and crochet. I'm in favor of knitting or crocheting self-love hug-me jackets for people who insist their posts on other things belong here and can't be bothered to post in the right places. Politics, religion, pictures of vacations, or just trading insults don't belong in Main. The lack of admin's moving things is the real problem. Mistakes are made and not corrected. And it seems to me that there are those who simply think wherever they want to dump their garbage or sentimental photos is fine.


 Thank you very much for saying , what I wanted to say here !.. Some people have 'mental issues' and can't help themselves till they drop their garbage in our faces !.. I shall pray for them to have a nice meal and go to sleep for awhile !.. Happy Saturday for the rest of us !.. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Agree. I love the sharing of projects, family, patterns, pets - all the good things here. I get politics from so many other sources. I would love to keep this a peaceful place.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Of these people have to vent, then do it in the Attic!!!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you..Phyllis52...enough with the lies in TV news...


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree with you


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

sandyridge said:


> I do not object at all to people expressing themselves , but I am often appalled at how often the thread becomes so nasty and vicious. I picture most of us as good hearted and willing to share patterns , tips, and helpful hints and so when the bullying and insults arise I tend to be stunned and disturbed. I wonder if it is the keyboard anonymity that makes people so outspoken in a negative mode or it they talk that way to friends and acquaintances as well. Freedom of speech is one of our countries treasures, but I hate to see that is it so often abused as a form of bullying.


More and more, I'm suspecting that the members who sling the most vicious insults are trolls and poseurs. When I check their personal info to see what kinds of topics they've started and messages they've sent, it seems obvious than they are not into needlework.

On another note: I like pictures of cats, grandkids, and pretty scenery, but if we're going to pretend that this forum should be exclusively about needlework, then it's only fair to bump them as well.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Do you actually read every post. I don't, just the ones I am interested in or feel I might be able to contribute to.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> It's unfortunate that admin no longer cares about content, and where it is posted. This forum seems to be on auto-pilot. It's equally unfortunate that people choose to vent here on Main and in General Chit Chat, rather than the Attic or Solarium, but there's no stopping it, even if you ask politely. The best we can do is ignore it.


The solarium is a managed site and the moderators control it. They can delete your posts, alter them and even ban you from the solarium altogether. It was set up because certain posters demanded their own site, somewhere the posters who posted in the attic would not be able to comment on their posts. Many attic posters are unable to post in the solarium. The moderators banned them from posting there.

The attic is not a managed site under control of moderators. It was set up as a place to post contentious issues, posts Admin did not want potential new users to see. Threads that were contentious or threads about the attic were transferred to the attic. Unfortunately Admin has been AWOL for well over six months now and nothing is being transferred. Only Admin can more or remove posts. Individual KPers cannot do that.

Unfortunately, the attic has now been taken over by members who regularly post in the solarium. Why? They say they post in the attic because they can. Perhaps they post there just to stir the pot. It can be boring if you only receive posts from your followers who act like those little dogs you have on the parcel tray in front of your rear view window in the car. All they do is nod their heads in agreement, or post rows of emojis or thumbs up. Some also resort to calling other posters very nasty names. I do not mean saying another poster is thick or stupid but calling other posters 'communist pigs' and worse.

Because of the antics of the above mentioned KPers many now avoid the attic altogether.

Carol, I know you are aware of these rules and regulations and understand them but I believe that many KPers do not know them. They do not understand how the attic was invaded and taken over by several nasty posters, who only post to stir the pot and to upset others.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

I have cut out all news shows b/c I simply can no longer stomach hearing all the ugliness going on. I agree, Phyllis52. I want to think of KP as a safe haven. I will never allow 'them' to force me to give up my KP so I try to judge ahead of time from the topic heading if I should just skip it and not read it. Don't need the stress.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you. It is true, we can choose to ignore, but it is still so discouraging to see these things destroying the peace of a forum meant to give respite from the world. Why bring it here at all? There are so many other places to express such negativity. My time spent on KP has gotten less and less over the months because there is so little to enjoy. It makes me so sad.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> I think 'cat people' are calm and rational, because they get to hold purring fuzzy creatures.


I think this is so true. What a pretty fur baby.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your wish is my command!


Puck is just gorgeous!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> For those of you who want cute cat pictures, here's a picture of Chester, my new 10 year old, one-eared, rescue cat. Spoiler alert: We watch Rachel Maddow together at night. He thinks she is the smartest of all the MSNBC hosts.


He's awesome!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

MintyViking said:


> Yes, the Right was concerned, and as it turned out, with good reason. But did they cry for months on end? Have complete melt downs? Scream obscenities at strangers, attack children and steal their property? No.
> Still the "Right" is behaving in a civil manner as the Left continues to rant and whine. Grow up! You lost! Boo hoo.Deal with it. You didn't get your way. Your elitist illuminati candidate didn't win, thank you Jesus!
> The Liberals are to stubbornly blind to acknowledge any of the good Trump has been doing, nor to admit of all the sins committed by Obama and the Clinton's.
> There was even ANOTHER murder tacked onto the long list of Clinton murders, just yesterday. Shot in the head. A man due to testify in the Haiti trials. You must be aware of those, your being so political and all, right?
> But why should you care... just keep complaining about Trump's hair, and his tan, like a bunch of silly women.


trump's atrocities have far surpassed his poor taste in personal looks. I didn't see the article on the Haiti trial murder because I don't read the rag you do or watch Fox news. I think we'll have to wait until after the trial of the murderer before we can blame the Clinton's for the murder. Seems you've got it all figured out and judged the day after the murder. The Right is not behaving in a civil manner...did you forget how that raging white supremacist (fine person by the way) plowed down and killed the woman in streets of Charlottesville? Just today, I read a response to a civil post of mine on another thread. She said it was too bad I didn't choke to death. That's civil, right?


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

MintyViking said:


> Yes, the Right was concerned, and as it turned out, with good reason. But did they cry for months on end? Have complete melt downs? Scream obscenities at strangers, attack children and steal their property? No.
> Still the "Right" is behaving in a civil manner as the Left continues to rant and whine. Grow up! You lost! Boo hoo.Deal with it. You didn't get your way. Your elitist illuminati candidate didn't win, thank you Jesus!
> The Liberals are to stubbornly blind to acknowledge any of the good Trump has been doing, nor to admit of all the sins committed by Obama and the Clinton's.
> There was even ANOTHER murder tacked onto the long list of Clinton murders, just yesterday. Shot in the head. A man due to testify in the Haiti trials. You must be aware of those, your being so political and all, right?
> But why should you care... just keep complaining about Trump's hair, and his tan, like a bunch of silly women.


You apparently did not watch the news between 2008 through 2016. Good on you. I guess you never saw speakers on Fox news rant and rave about Pres. Obama when he dared eat Grey Poupon mustard or wore a beige suit or "bowed" to a world leader. Never mind, I do believe you watch Fox news and believe the "news" stuff they say about those "nasty" liberals and what those "nasty" liberals believe and say. I don't think you actually have any non-right wing friends who can share what they believe, which might open your eyes to the fact that you actually share many considerations/beliefs about politics and our country. You seem to believe the conspiracy theories spouted by the likes of Alex Jones/Rush Limbaugh/Breitbart "news" which is rarely based on facts.

Or, you just might be a flaming troll.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, Phyllis52. I've started just passing up items that I think are political and are not listed as such.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

carlamwest said:


> Thank you. Animals are so my pleasure! Never a problem, I love them all. And thankfully my husbamd says "what's one more?" For the outside ones anyway lol. I have 5 horses here, another rescue who is 9 and partially blind. I do have 2 that I bought so I can ride lol.


I really admire what you and your husband have done.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> I do not object at all to people expressing themselves , but I am often appalled at how often the thread becomes so nasty and vicious. I picture most of us as good hearted and willing to share patterns , tips, and helpful hints and so when the bullying and insults arise I tend to be stunned and disturbed. I wonder if it is the keyboard anonymity that makes people so outspoken in a negative mode or it they talk that way to friends and acquaintances as well. Freedom of speech is one of our countries treasures, but I hate to see that is it so often abused as a form of bullying.


Thank you. I agree with most here who say that political comments belong on a page that is specifically devoted to political issues. I share the observation that many have lost their 'filter' or manners, and responses are irrelevant and hurtful. On the other hand, if something gets posted that is displeasing, or uninteresting to the reader, why not just skip it or ignore it, rather than attacking the writer?

Free speech is such a huge part of our country's heritage; I never want to see it trampled. (Would you want to live in a country where you cannot state your opinions without fearing reprisals?) I find the display of 'righteous arrogance' distasteful and pathetic when an an attempt is made to silence differing opinions. Personal attacks on posters reek of ignorance. It does seem that when a conservative makes comments that a liberal disagrees with, the response is usually nasty, vulgar, threatening, often lacking reasoned opinions or actual facts that differ from the conservative one. What is most disconcerting is the hypocrisy in the government. The laws and judgments should apply to ALL, equally and without bias. Everyone should be judged by the same standards. This has not happened in the past three or more administrations, in my opinion.

Depending what one listens to or reads, what is frighteningly apparent is the lack of actual knowledge (in the general population) of facts surrounding events, decisions and policies that happen every day in the USA. If we are going to remain a strong independent, flourishing country we need informed voters, not people who vote and blindly support a party by listening to empty promises made via sound bites. How often have you heard a voter say s/he makes up her/his mind when arriving inside the voting booth???? That is concerning!

Sometimes stating personal opinions or engaging in conversation on random sites can be enough to motivate an uninformed reader to learn more. When I read or hear that one doesn't read or listen to any of the 'political stuff', that is concerning - America deserves those who are informed. How else can we be active participants in our government? When we disagree, it is appropriate to respond with civility and opposing FACTS, not bullying trying to silence the speaker or writer.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Ermdog said:


> Thank you. It is true, we can choose to ignore, but it is still so discouraging to see these things destroying the peace of a forum meant to give respite from the world. Why bring it here at all? There are so many other places to express such negativity. My time spent on KP has gotten less and less over the months because there is so little to enjoy. It makes me so sad.


Sadly, true. The responses you refer to are evidence of haters who need to express their hate, with an arrogance that has convinced them that they can say whatever disguisting opinion of the moment without consequences. Sick, perhaps?


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Or, you just might be a flaming troll.


Yes, I think that's exactly what he/she/it is.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Kudo's to you! I am from Canada am hoping that something is done about this very soon. He is stressing a lot of people around the world.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I just try to ignore those kind of posts. If I do open one and I see what it is about I close it and move on.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

Amen! I come for knitting news-NOT POLITICS!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I totally agree!!! Enough is enough!!! Every time you turn the TV on it's another political add. I come here to "take me away" from the madness of the world and meet with others who love the things I do.


----------



## Aubreys gramma (Dec 26, 2014)

momeee said:


> Thank you. I agree with most here who say that political comments belong on a page that is specifically devoted to political issues. I share the observation that many have lost their 'filter' or manners, and responses are irrelevant and hurtful. On the other hand, if something gets posted that is displeasing, or uninteresting to the reader, why not just skip it or ignore it, rather than attacking the writer?
> 
> Free speech is such a huge part of our country's heritage; I never want to see it trampled. (Would you want to live in a country where you cannot state your opinions without fearing reprisals?) I find the display of 'righteous arrogance' distasteful and pathetic when an an attempt is made to silence differing opinions. Personal attacks on posters reek of ignorance. It does seem that when a conservative makes comments that a liberal disagrees with, the response is usually nasty, vulgar, threatening, often lacking reasoned opinions or actual facts that differ from the conservative one. What is most disconcerting is the hypocrisy in the government. The laws and judgments should apply to ALL, equally and without bias. Everyone should be judged by the same standards. This has not happened in the past three or more administrations, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a well thought out and worded post. I agree completely!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Totally agree with Phyllis 52.
And no one has to respond to me either.



Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Well said, Bellamalis1! I agree with you completely, and you're not alone in wanting our country back.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Phyllis52 has my vote, There used to be a forum called The Attic that posted all kinds of rants and raves about politics. I don't know if it's still there because I de-selected it, thinking that was the end of that. Now people are encroaching on an area which should be for pictures of grandkids or light funny topics.

LizAnne said: I think some of us like to vent with others who feel the same. Sometimes you just need to not hold it inside. Please try to understand. The situation in our country couldn’t be more serious and scary.

While some people may agree that "things are serious and scary" we don't necessarily agree on WHAT is serious and scary. I love this site, but I want to escape politics here, PLEASE!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

LJPZ said:


> There are so many political websites, forums, blogs,etc., so why is there a need to vent on a knitting-crochet site?


Yeah! WHY here? There are so many more places to be heard/read...twitter?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

STOP replying to these things. It only encourages them.


----------



## willowreed (Feb 19, 2017)

I've stopped reading all social media because I can't stand stupidity anymore. My life has been a lot better  I suggest we all consider doing the same


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

ANY political CRAP should NOT appear on this site!!!! EVER!!! period.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

I work hard to let go of my desire to respond. Living up to my commitment to kindness isn't always easy. Thanks for the post, always happy to hear others value the core purpose of KP as much as I do.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess you don't understand the headings on the site, nor that fact there is freedom of speech. It's like TV....don't view it if you don't like it. Admin is never going to stop it because it is one of at least 12 sites owned by the company, and all this hot air is making them loads of money because of the adverts. You don't even have to access the adverts for them to be counted. Admin may even be encouraging the diatribes because they are generating far more pages that anything else. Trump's election is those advertisers' bonanza!


NonzNitZen said:


> ANY political CRAP should NOT appear on this site!!!! EVER!!! period.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> I guess you don't understand the headings on the site, nor that fact there is freedom of speech. It's like TV....don't view it if you don't like it. Admin is never going to stop it because it is one of at least 12 sites owned by the company, and all this hot air is making them loads of money because of the adverts. You don't even have to access the adverts for them to be counted. Admin may even be encouraging the diatribes because they are generating far more pages that anything else. Trump's election is those advertisers' bonanza!


Hear hear!!!!


----------



## Emerson116 (Jul 13, 2018)

I agree but just like the world we live in there will be those understand your meaning and those who won't I love KP and I shall be a little more selective about the comments I read. Let's hope we can bring it back to its former glory. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

kristym said:


> maybe admin should make a link JUST FOR POLITICAL POSTS? Then we can look or not? Or just ignore them...if ignored they will go away sooner or later?


That would be great if only you could get through to Admin!


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Your post was spot on though 



Bellamalis1 said:


> You make me blush. I am too old and infirm to even think about running for anything. On top of it, I hate and despise begging for money for a campaign. How many beggings do you get a day in your inbox? Me....too many!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I just don't click on them. They can't effect me at all then.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Not my site, not my choice about what different topics are accepted. Not my need to tell others what topics are permitted or palatable to me, either. Plenty of options that have nowt to do with politics.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I think it is okay to comment once in a while but when things start to get nasty and name calling begins it really is time to hang it up! The whole truth of the matter is you are not going to change the other person's views on how they see the whole political aspect. To be frank, I have better things to do than to spend a great amount of time responding to these postings.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I just love, love, love, all those pictures of the fur babies--maybe we should have a post called "Pictures of Fur Babies"! Lol.


----------



## lindaubry (Jan 1, 2017)

Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


Well said. I know you don't have to read or respond to these posts, however, they take up a lot of space on the home page that could be used by knitting/crochet topics or friendly topics as Phyllis suggested.....or more cute grandbaby pics????


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Totally agree. Change of subject : I love the picture of your GSD can we see some larger ones, they are my favourite breed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hear hear!!!!


Happy birthday and many more.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Briefly. I agree. We get enough elsewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Happy birthday and many more.


Why thank you my dear Sloth! I do so love your Avatar!


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Freedom of speech is well understood and not the issue. It’s the choice of KP as the venue in which to rant about politics. Isn’t it best to use a little discretion and restraint when talking politics, sex or religion?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Beautiful babies.


So is your avatar.
Love all the fur babies.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

KP has clearly defined sections for non-craft topics. It's not rocket science to ignore the posts one doesn't want to engage with. You can even opt out of many of the sections you don't want to see. Of course, it's best to use restraint and discretion in discussing any of these topics, but all the research will show that people at keyboards disregard the social norms that they would be obliged to consider in face-to-face discourse. It is causing monumental problems for digital media companies because governments around the world are beginning to fine these companies to deal with the the issue. Unfortunately, when the person at the top of the tree is showing no restraint whatsoever on digital media, it is licensing those below him to behave in the same manner.


LJPZ said:


> Freedom of speech is well understood and not the issue. It's the choice of KP as the venue in which to rant about politics. Isn't it best to use a little discretion and restraint when talking politics, sex or religion?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I totally agree with you. And since US politics are of no interest to me, it is even more irksome.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Byrney said:


> Sorry to say this but just don't read them if you don't want to.
> 
> On a happier note, it won't last forever. It would be good if it would end soon, but if not, we just have to ride it through, and the knitting site will get better at the end of it. You just have to accept that for the moment people are struggling and need to speak out.


I so thank you for your understanding. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.
:sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I just ignore whatever I'm not interested in.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Agree


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

Bedo said:


> There is such a thing as freedom of speech. It sounds like you people don't believe in freedom of speech. I will discuss whatever and people don't tell me what I say or think


But there is more than just "freedom of speech". There is also a responsibility to what you say... many people seem to have forgotten it. You have the freedom, if you wish, to shout "Fire!" in a crowded auditorium when there isn't one. It is your responsibility for what happens after you say "Fire!" whether you believe it or not. With freedom of speech is the responsibility of what we say.


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Perhaps the way topics titles are set up for posting Need changing. I respect animal lovers and their care and love for animals but I skip their posts but often feel tricked. The same for baby clothes except for blankets and in the profile initial joining i selected my preferences. I respect those, l


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

momtat said:


> But there is more than just "freedom of speech". There is also a responsibility to what you say... many people seem to have forgotten it. You have the freedom, if you wish, to shout "Fire!" in a crowded auditorium when there isn't one. It is your responsibility for what happens after you say "Fire!" whether you believe it or not. With freedom of speech is the responsibility of what we say.


Hence the tale of the young boy who 'cried WOLF!' one time too many.


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Cont. sent before complete. Maybe the fault political postings show up will nilly is administration’s fault. Most of us posting politically and taking part in exchange of opinions in the Solarium, label our output in the topic box Solarium. I guess there is something called the Attic, but not to my taste, so I take umbrage, too, if one of their diatribes slips in, intentionally or unintentionally. A lady, PokieOakie, administers and oversees the Solarium slot fairly and even if you disagree, are respected and responded to. Admittedly topics range far and wide on KP, but there is a choice in viewing,
reading and responding. And if someone needs prayers or solace at their place in Life, they should feel comfortable and free to vent or share. We will never know if a response from someone made a difference in a life. Ione


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> I think some of us like to vent with others who feel the same. Sometimes you just need to not hold it inside. Please try to understand. The situation in our country couldn't be more serious and scary.


Then vent where people who think like you do will understand and agree! Why do so many do it in an area that for years (even tho not restricted from political posts) has been, by what might be a considered (excuse the phrase) a "gentleman's agreement" to be for non-knitting but civil communication. When you post from either side of politics you know you are stirring up a hornet's nest. Do you find that pleasurable? Wouldn't it be more fun to post it in one of the 2 sections where politics is expected and appreciated? You would find more people who support you and agree with you. Or is it simply that you choose to stir up anger and dissent and sit back and enjoy what you have done?


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Amen!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Excellent. My point. Take it or leave it. And if u choose to take it, post in the correct titled group and do not annoy other members who are on KP for a different reason. I really like the animal Lovers who alert you using “fur babies”. First time I opened the post I was expecting to find ways to make animals out of fur as I had a fur stole to repurpose! Then I had to stop opening those as the animals were so adorable and so important to their owners, but now because of time constraints i need to filter my time on KP. Ione


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Chester is a real cutey. Like your selection of books as well.


jeannietta said:


> For those of you who want cute cat pictures, here's a picture of Chester, my new 10 year old, one-eared, rescue cat. Spoiler alert: We watch Rachel Maddow together at night. He thinks she is the smartest of all the MSNBC hosts.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Jessica-Jean,
Cats are the oddest creatures. They find any kind of box a suitable resting/sleeping spot. At least your Puck has sense enough to pick something that fits him. I have never understood why some of mine choose boxes, bowls, etc. half their size to cozy up in? They certainly keep us guessing. Thanks for posting a picture of you big guy. He is quite handsome.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Your wish is my command!


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

yourmother306 said:


> I think 'cat people' are calm and rational, because they get to hold purring fuzzy creatures.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Who are "you people". Many of us think it is just fine if others wish to discuss politics. Have at it. But, some are wondering why political posts appear in Main which is for knitting only. Political topics go in General Chit Chat, The Solarium, or The Attic. And, many who actually wish to discuss these topics look for them there.



Bedo said:


> There is such a thing as freedom of speech. It sounds like you people don't believe in freedom of speech. I will discuss whatever and people don't tell me what I say or think


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

LJPZ said:


> There are so many political websites, forums, blogs,etc., so why is there a need to vent on a knitting-crochet site?


My opinion too.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

silkandwool said:


> Totally agree with Phyllis 52.
> And no one has to respond to me either.


Yes but some of the political
disagreements start to invade our Knitting and crocheting space and then people start arguing, blocking and ignoring each other and saying hateful things when we could all be enjoying each other's projects and ideas. That's what I come here for.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

MintyViking said:


> It's only nasty when aimed at the Left... anything goes when the comments are shot at the
> Conservatives.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lynnknits said:


> I agree. I contribute to the madness. They bring the worst out in me. I try not to respond but I do anyway and it is not always nice. Too much exposure to politics is not good. Wouldn't it be nice if this site WAS just about knitting?


That is exactly what happens to me, so I avoid them altogether. It's easy, once you've done it a few times. And very good for the blood pressure!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Posts concerning politics should be posted in the Attic. Then that whole section can be conveniently ignored-- and I continue to wonder, WHERE IS ADMIN?????


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Thea17did (Mar 23, 2017)

knitteerli said:


> Anyone being forced to read the political stuff?


Actually, yes. I distinctly recall reading about a project someone looking for a pattern and someone popping up with a snide comment about it looking like something a Trump supporter would make. Oookaaay. Sad.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Posts concerning politics should be posted in the Attic. Then that whole section can be conveniently ignored-- and I continue to wonder, WHERE IS ADMIN?????


I cannot be the only one living in a country other than the US who doesn't want to have to wade through another country's politics on a knitting site.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

But we shouldn't NEED to avoid reading political posts - this forum is called Knitting Paradise and that's what most of us joined it for - to talk about knitting, crocheting etc. not politics. There must be lots of other forums for discussing politics, so why not join them if that's what you want to discuss, and no-one will give you a hard time for doing so.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

As I mentioned earlier. This whole thread belongs in The Attic. Admin???? Are you dead?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I would like to see an end to political comments and people trashing each other.
Without admin the forum is crashing. I have complained about others criticizing the forum, but ...
Time for another extended vacation.


----------



## JanMcG (Nov 8, 2015)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong. Bbq
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Truthfully written! Thank you!!


----------



## JanMcG (Nov 8, 2015)

Bellamalis1 said:


> It is all well and good to WANT LIFE to be ONLY a crochet hook, a pair of knitting needles and a ball of yarn. However, in this day and age, we are FACED with the facts that the USA has been used, and duped in an election that was illegal, dangerous and determental to ALL OF US. If we bury our heads in the sand and totally ignore the
> facts, because it is unpleasant and hard to deal with, than we are no better than stupid people who allow this country to be led down the path of wrong.
> 
> No amount of prayers or thoughts will change the fact that each day that this goes on, we are getting further and further from the tenants upon which the USA has been built. Fairness and justice in the law, and that no man or party is above the law. This is what should rule this country......not the lies and the falsehoods that we are being fed, via social media and the like, that things are "beautiful and wonderful" (which they aren't). A President that uses the media as his personal lying post to tell the country all that he wants us to believe. (Lies, lies, and more lies). A Congress of his own party that refuses to call him on any of it....and an electorate that is either in agreement with his cruelty and lies, or just doesn't care....who lets this go on.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## KnotMe (Jan 9, 2017)

Has anyone pm'd the admin?
Perhaps that would help?
I just like the crochet stuff. If I want political discussion, I know places to go and get it. The Attic used to be the exclusive place for the "off yarn topic" discussions. I have no problem with differing views. I have a great problem with a differing view that results in less than civil behavior. I do have a right to express myself freely, as do you, but we can never move forward toward working together if we are constantly attacking the one with an opposing view. I recognize that many will not like this next statement, but when you speak so unkindly to another, you automatically negate your point. Like it or not, we had 8 years of Obama, 4 years of Trump, possibly 8, and in all that time people have yet to learn to be kind when being expressive of their views. I probably don't share your opinions (and that's what they are-opinions) about the current state of affairs. However, the Constitution survived many other presidents, policies and actions. (Look at history, nothing is new here.) It's just sad that when I want to read about yarn and yarn arts and learn from you all that I find a mixture of unpleasantness with the craft. As in "My Fair Lady", I recommend that we stick to the weather and our health and our craft on this forum, particularly in the Main area. Please take pity on us and keep the politics in the attic.


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

A lot of opinions and comments... wow! 15 pages... so... I must admit that I am on the side of the ones who don't like to see political talks on KP... we are coming here to relax and be in another world... a peaceful one... we have more than enough to see the news at the tv and the stuff on Fb, we don't need to have it follow us on site where we come to be happy... Yes ok, we don't have to open them but... why having those news on a site where people are coming for relaxing and sharing and exchanging with fellow knitters and maybe friends... there is other sites where people can vent their political problems and angriness as... if you read them... there is not a lot of positive comments on these articles.

Don't forget also that this site is international and people are coming for sharing about knitting not for politics.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Joy Marshall said:


> I cannot be the only one living in a country other than the US who doesn't want to have to wade through another country's politics on a knitting site.


You're definitely *not* the only one. After all, this is an *international* forum. If we all went nuts about our own country's political issues, when would anyone have time to talk about (or participate in) knitting or crocheting??


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

KnotMe said:


> Has anyone pm'd the admin?
> Perhaps that would help?...<snip>...


You may have missed a lot of posts (a lot) in the past 7 months or so. There hasn't been an Administrator in about that long.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I think some of us like to vent with others who feel the same. Sometimes you just need to not hold it inside. Please try to understand. The situation in our country couldn't be more serious and scary.


I agree to vote and voice our opinion is the only option some of us have. We don't need someone trying to tell us what and what not to post. If chatting with someone will encourage them to vote then it is even more important that we do so. It is critical at this point.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

LJPZ said:


> There are so many political websites, forums, blogs,etc., so why is there a need to vent on a knitting-crochet site?


Why is there such a need for you to try to control what the rest of us do? You don't have to read anything you don't want to.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I agree completely with you. Why can't we leave politics discussion at home and not on a knitting, crochet forum? I just want to come on here and learn, enjoy the pictures and occasionally comment.


Who has told you that you can't do that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Why is there such a need for you to try to control what the rest of us do? You don't have to read anything you don't want to.


Exactly- that is why we have the Attic- and God Forbid, the Solarium.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Bellamalis1 said:


> If we don't want to see injustice and only want to do NOTHING, than history will repeat itself. I was a small child, who had to learn, second hand that 6 million of "my people" were being sent to Concentration Camps and the "ovens" never to be seen again. Their only crime was being of a different religion. I don't want this repeated here. A Hitler comes in my disguises.....this one doesn't have a mustache. He has bleached blonde hair that he combs over his bald spot every day......so that he can lie and lie and lie to us....and if we are totally stupid, we will begin to believe the lies, and go down that awful garden path.....that we shouldn't want to be going down. We all know that he is bald....he just wants us to believe that he is not. Like everything else false that he wants us to believe. I don't care about his hair. I care about his beliefs and his trying to turn this country into one of falsehood, hate....and prejudice. This is not America, and it never should be.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

maureenb said:


> I'm starting to think that Knitting Paradise is a social experiment to see how long it would take to have many thousands of women,start fighting with one another.My personal opinion is that some topics should not be discussed in a knitting forum,as there are so many hot topics when it comes to politics and religion.Surely there must be other forums where those topics can be discussed,civilly,or uncivilly..leave the rest of us in,"our Paradise"


But, do you have the right to make that decision for other people? I would say no.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> But, do you have the right to make that decision for other people? I would say no.


And I would agree with you, NJG.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

NovSaint said:


> I agree, no more political talk. If you want that go on Facebook. This was my safe place to get away from it all.


Sorry, not your call. As an adult, you should be smart enough to pick and chose what to read and what not to read.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> trump's atrocities have far surpassed his poor taste in personal looks. I didn't see the article on the Haiti trial murder because I don't read the rag you do or watch Fox news. I think we'll have to wait until after the trial of the murderer before we can blame the Clinton's for the murder. Seems you've got it all figured out and judged the day after the murder. The Right is not behaving in a civil manner...did you forget how that raging white supremacist (fine person by the way) plowed down and killed the woman in streets of Charlottesville? Just today, I read a response to a civil post of mine on another thread. She said it was too bad I didn't choke to death. That's civil, right?


And remember all the blame the right loves to give President Obama for not doing something about the hacking of our 2016 election? They seem to have forgotten that President Obama went to Mitch McConnell with the info he had and wanted to make a public announcement to let the people know but McConnell said no, I won't allow you to do that. So now the right blames President Obama because he didn't tell everyone what was going on. Republicans are such hypocrites.


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm with you!!!!



Phyllis52 said:


> Yes, I know it is an open forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I come on this forum for a breath of fresh air and to relax. I can't wait to get my email in the morning to read with my coffee. But I notice there are more and more political topics.
> 
> Yes, I know I don't have to open them (sometimes the title tricks me) and I don't, but the constant baiting of others on here is not good.
> 
> ...


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I honestly think that some of the political stuff ends up in main purely by accident. Someone is not used to posting and doesn't realize the drop box says "main". However, I suspect many of the comments are put in main deliberately to garner new supporters of their opinion. They will risk being scolded by a few for posting in the wrong section or preached to about how this is a knitting forum. If they put their opinions out there in this section, they hope to find new people (or people who haven't experienced their particular brand of hatred during what should be a calm debate) to agree with them, adding to the herd, increasing the flock. It's pathetic and counter-productive if they really care about this forum as a whole. Nobody is minding the store and all hell has broken loose.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

maureenb said:


> I'm starting to think that Knitting Paradise is a social experiment to see how long it would take to have many thousands of women,start fighting with one another.My personal opinion is that some topics should not be discussed in a knitting forum,as there are so many hot topics when it comes to politics and religion.Surely there must be other forums where those topics can be discussed,civilly,or uncivilly..leave the rest of us in,"our Paradise"


And why should "your" paradise take precedence over my view of paradise. There is a place for political discussion on this site. I do wish though, that those of us who wish to discuss politics would remember to put political posts in general chit chat, the Solarium or the Attic and that we would clearly label political posts so those who don't wish to read them could more easily avoid them.

Why discuss politics on a knitting site? Some of us have belonged long enough that we see many members as friends or friendly acquaintances, what would be more natural than discussing politics with your friends. Even those with whom I disagree politically often provide me with information and viewpoints I wouldn't have access to otherwise, and I learn. It is unfortunate that there those who cannot remain civil, but then they do not remain civil on non political subjects either. For them the ignore and unwatch buttons can be rather, if not completely, effective.


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Bellamalis1, I can't thank you enough for your wonderful, utterly heartfelt post. Thank you.
> 
> My grandparents fled their native land in the 1910s; they would have been killed had they stayed. My father and my uncles fought in WWII to free the world of fascism. I am sure that all of them are spinning in their graves. This is not the country they came to. This is not the country they defended.
> 
> ...


I agree. I am so impressed by the intelligent things posted on KP by others who are alarmed by what tRump and Republicans are doing to our country.


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

knovice knitter said:


> I live alone and in a red state. I need to talk to like-minded people on KP. Until I went to the Women's March in our state's capital city, I thought I was alone. I was restored and energized. That is what I often get from discussions here on this forum.


Yes, it has been a pleasant surprise for me to discover like-minded people on KP.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

A bit of an addendum to my last post. I commented it was natural to want to discuss politics with friends.
I live in a small town, when I first moved here I quickly learned not to vent unless I knew someone really well. I couldn’t say, “X drives me crazy!” because there was a very good chance that the person I was talking to was related to X. I live in Trump country. There are very few people I can talk to about my concerns. Just today at a small town parade the announcers were making snide remarks about Democratic candidates that appeared. This is coming from the conservative side, not the “nasty liberals” as some have described, but it makes it difficult to have real discussions.

I don’t, and never have voted a straight party ticket. Many of those who disagree with me on the subject of Trump might be surprised to discover how many candidates and issues we agree on. But if we don’t have those discussions we can never find common ground.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Just wanted to include this non-political and non-cat pic just so everybody can lighten up! :sm08: :sm08: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bedo said:


> There is such a thing as freedom of speech. It sounds like you people don't believe in freedom of speech. I will discuss whatever and people don't tell me what I say or think


The same freedom of speech you believe in also allows others to tell you what to say or think. The can tell you all they want, but nothing can actually make you say or think as they say.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> I sent a private message to Admin asking them if they could create a separate topic for the political messages. I have not received an answer yet.


There are separate topics for political discussion: The Attic, Progressive Women's Forum, and the Solarium.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> What a lovely kitty! Puck seemed very pleased with himself for finishing the pizza!


Strangely, he never bothered with subsequent pizza boxes. Cats!


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

MindyT said:


> Thank you. That is exactly right. I try to resist commenting myself, but sometimes (such as this entire week beginning in Helsinki), it is impossible not to vent. I just heard the head of the Republican Party in a part of Ohio interviewed on his reason/s for resigning Monday after the Debacle in Helsinki. Very interesting. A Republican with a backbone and a clear head and a good heart. Resigning for the right reasons.
> May there be more and more!


I agree. What people are calling "politics" is really about the survival of the US as we have known it, a nation of ideals and the welcoming statue of Lady Liberty. I wonder how many good German/Austrian ladies didn't want to think about what was happening to their country, called it politics and swept it under the rug in the days of Hitler. They may have stuck to their knitting and written it all off as something they had no control over. Women need to raise their voices against injustice now and always.

America! America!
God mend thine every flaw
Confirm thy soul in self-control
Thy liberty in law!


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

AuntieLoof, At least we get a break from CA always being put down or called loony, eh?


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

the forum let us discuss in different sections if you dont like dont go in them sections stay in main and pictures.


----------



## Bob1504 (Jul 20, 2014)

They? So only your opinion is the correct one?


----------



## jxsmit56 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you Phyllis 52. Enough is enough


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Love the handsome dude. .


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Here’s my contribution. :sm01:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Just wanted to include this non-political and non-cat pic just so everybody can lighten up! :sm08: :sm08: :sm09: :sm09:


Oo la la! :sm02:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

plumhurricane said:


> Trying to say where or when people may express their opinions is one of the first steps on the slippery slopes towards a dictatorship, no matter which side of the political spectrum you stand


Thank you. I couldn't agree more.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Grandma V (Jul 1, 2016)

Keep political topics on Facebook. Knitting Paradise is where I want to see all of the beautiful knitting and crocheting that everyone does. This is called Knitting Paradise . There should never be anything Political on ANY of the areas.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Roses and cats said:


> Oo la la! :sm02:


I so agree - and I love the Scottish kilt man as well!


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

I think we should all just agree to disagree. We all have strong opinions about politics and religion and no amount of arguing will change our thoughts on what we believe in. So on to the fun stuff of crocheting and knitting. I try and catch up on the news later in the day (usually not first thing in the morning or right before bed). I really enjoy this forum. I have learned so much thank you kp'ers! :sm02:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Posts concerning politics should be posted in the Attic. Then that whole section can be conveniently ignored-- and I continue to wonder, WHERE IS ADMIN?????


Maybe on vacation? I remember from a couple of years ago that they had to get a lot of pressure to act.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Grandma V said:


> Keep political topics on Facebook. Knitting Paradise is where I want to see all of the beautiful knitting and crocheting that everyone does. This is called Knitting Paradise . There should never be anything Political on ANY of the areas.


 After all, politics shouldn't even exit in Paradise!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tanty said:


> I think we should all just agree to disagree. We all have strong opinions about politics and religion and no amount of arguing will change our thoughts on what we believe in. So on to the fun stuff of crocheting and knitting. I try and catch up on the news later in the day (usually not first thing in the morning or right before bed). I really enjoy this forum. I have learned so much thank you kp'ers! :sm02:


Nice post - I agree.


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

I once had a wonderful cat that I loved very much. I grieved when he got old and died. Mostly, I'm more of a dog person. So I think I'll request that people post pictures of dogs instead of cats.


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

That’s an inaccurate comparison emotionally. Political differences are expressed in a more heated way than are people’s voiced preferences for either cats or dogs.


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

LJPZ said:


> That's an inaccurate comparison emotionally. Political differences are expressed in a more heated way than are people's voiced preferences for either cats or dogs.


I was just being humorous although I've known people to get heated about dogs vs cats.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Will never happen--one can only hope!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

LJPZ said:


> That's an inaccurate comparison emotionally. Political differences are expressed in a more heated way than are people's voiced preferences for either cats or dogs.


It doesn't matter, really. I'd like to see pictures of cats, dogs, and babies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dog Picture:

Here's a picture of my daughter's dog, Goldie. I love Goldie. She's old, sweet, and would do anything for my daughter. We all think she's great. She's a golden retriever/border collie mix, twelve years old.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Goldie is a beauty!!!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> I agree with you Phyllis52.
> 
> I want more crocheting, and many more cat pictures


I agree,


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

Goldie is adorable. Her face looks like our ten-year-old yellow lab.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Dog Picture:
> 
> Here's a picture of my daughter's dog, Goldie. I love Goldie. She's old, sweet, and would do anything for my daughter. We all think she's great. She's a golden retriever/border collie mix, twelve years old.


Darling girl !!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

katzeh said:


> I agree,


Awwwwwwww !!!

I had 21 cats at one time (actually only 17 were permanent residents - - 4 were rescued and rehomed kittens) but I am currently kitty-less.

However, here is a photo of the meditative Mr. "Jasper", an extra calm and peaceful cool kitty whose guardian is one of my dearest friends...

_(Note the curled toes - - and he's purring...)_


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Awwwwwwww !!!
> 
> I had 21 cats at one time (actually only 17 were permanent residents - - 4 were rescued and rehomed kittens) but I am currently kitty-less.
> 
> ...


Pretty kitty and cool rug :sm01:


----------



## eandr (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you, I totally agree. I don't read these to get someone's political views.


----------



## Hippechik (Dec 13, 2014)

Amen. I suggest if someone posts a political topic do not open it and if you do happen to open one just don’t respond. Maybe these people will get the hint and go away.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Awwwwwwww !!!
> 
> I had 21 cats at one time (actually only 17 were permanent residents - - 4 were rescued and rehomed kittens) but I am currently kitty-less.
> 
> ...


Jasper is just too much for my mushy animal loving heart! What a sweet and special little guy. Those curled toes! I can just hear the purring and am melting as I look at this sweet photo you posted.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

katzeh said:


> I agree,


Be still my heart! What a sweetie!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dog Picture:
> 
> Here's a picture of my daughter's dog, Goldie. I love Goldie. She's old, sweet, and would do anything for my daughter. We all think she's great. She's a golden retriever/border collie mix, twelve years old.


Your Goldie resembles our dear Goldie who lived to be 16 1/2 years old. She, too, was sweet and completely devoted to us. The photo brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Our beloved animals help strengthen us to face the challenges we will have to face in the months and years to come as we fight to rescue our world from the mob madness currently threatening to wipe it out. I remember being shocked, when I first read the diary of Anne Frank decades ago, to "hear" her annex-mates referring to the war news as "politics." Much more than politics is at stake here ... again.

Of course we love our grandchildren and pets [and crafts]. But we can't ignore the rest of the world, precisely for their sake. Mark Twain said: "History doesn't repeat itself, but it does rhyme." And this is a good place to talk about it and take a stand. If you aren't yet ready to, then skip such topics. You can lead a mare to water, but you can't make her drink.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

And good morning to us. Thx. ????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Just wanted to include this non-political and non-cat pic just so everybody can lighten up! :sm08: :sm08: :sm09: :sm09:


Woohoo! What was the subject we were discussing..I forgot! Rats! You're a coward, protecting that bod by not putting in where you live!! May have to print and use as a pin-up, with your permission, of course! Thanks for the diversion...it will get me thru the day. I may be old, but, honey I "ain't" dead! Thanks! We needed that!


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Someone posted one this morning that she labeled (politics), which I found helpful. If it says “Trump” or “liberal” or “Obama,” I can know to skip it, but some are labeled obscurely, and one has to start reading it to know one doesn’t want to. Can leave a bad taste in the mouth. 

Politics doesn’t belong in Main, but we all err from time to time. A “politics” warning label is much appreciated. 

... so yes, sometimes one who wants to read the digest IS forced to read at least the beginning of a politics post. Politics posters could make that avoidable.


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Someone posted one this morning that she labeled (politics), which I found helpful. If it says “Trump” or “liberal” or “Obama,” I can know to skip it, but some are labeled obscurely, and one has to start reading it to know one doesn’t want to. Can leave a bad taste in the mouth. 

Politics doesn’t belong in Main, but we all err from time to time. A “politics” warning label is much appreciated. 

... so yes, sometimes one who wants to read the digest IS forced to read at least the beginning of a politics post. Politics posters could make that avoidable.


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Sorry for the duplication.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Your Goldie resembles our dear Goldie who lived to be 16 1/2 years old. She, too, was sweet and completely devoted to us. The photo brought tears to my eyes.


You had a wonderful dog, too. She lived a long time, must have been very happy with you and well taken care of. Our Goldie had two bouts of pancreatitis this year. She got through them well. Now she has diabetes, but it can be controlled. She's doing well. They are precious dogs, aren't they? We were worried we'd lose her when she got sick. Those will be hard times, but we're just enjoying her now, watching her get stronger.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> Goldie is a beauty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> After all, politics shouldn't even exist in Paradise!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanddance said:


> Goldie is adorable. Her face looks like our ten-year-old yellow lab.


Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Darling girl !!!


Thanks! She's a good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AuntieLoof said:


> Our beloved animals help strengthen us to face the challenges we will have to face in the months and years to come as we fight to rescue our world from the mob madness currently threatening to wipe it out. I remember being shocked, when I first read the diary of Anne Frank decades ago, to "hear" her annex-mates referring to the war news as "politics." Much more than politics is at stake here ... again.
> 
> Of course we love our grandchildren and pets [and crafts]. But we can't ignore the rest of the world, precisely for their sake. Mark Twain said: "History doesn't repeat itself, but it does rhyme." And this is a good place to talk about it and take a stand. If you aren't yet ready to, then skip such topics. You can lead a mare to water, but you can't make her drink.


I like the Mark Twain quote! In our times the political debate is becoming a matter of whether or not we may survive as a species. I don't like Herr Drumpf, and the ambitions he has - sucking up to real and potential dictators, Putin is entrenching himself in Russia, and I have been reading some very interesting material as to who exactly is bank-rolling the Drumpf enterprises. Not American Bankers evidently.
I am well aware that I live in a very small country- we have only around 4 million total human population- and a lot fewer sheep than at one time- the farmers are now over-populating us with cows.
I was recently accused here (on a different thread) of knowing nothing of the politics of my own country, and attempting to interfere in American Politics- I was so angered, I actually swore- headed out to my weaving class at one of our local Marae- this is largely what is keeping me sane, these days. A lot of our conversation was political, on a world and a local scale. Conversation can be quite diverse while one is busy with the hands. Our Prime Minister - a 37 year old woman- currently on Maternity leave- she's a first time mum, but will soon be back in Parliament: New Zealand has a history of being first on Women's Issues- first country to give all women the vote- we've had a few Transgender folk in Parliament- the first has been invited to speak at Cambridge University soon in one of their Debates. Same gender Marriage has long since been legal here. Family Violence is another matter- we don't rate well there- nor on Prison population per head- we have a very poor record there. Samuel Butler's book 'Erewhon', 1872- is a remarkably insightful prediction of which way our Islands might end up.
On the same thread I was accused of failing to know the meaning of 'Lurker'- the definition given was, to be honest one I had never heard before- apparently it has a totally different meaning when applied to computer usage- quite funny really!
My point is that if we can't discuss politics and world matters, safely, amongst friends, from all political persuasions, without names calling and rancour, then we truly are in a sad place. 
Knitting Paradise has a lot of options available as to where to put your thread, when opening a new topic. I wonder seriously about the eyesight, and reading speed of a lot of those who post. It is also blatantly obvious to me, at least, that many here really struggle with typing and/or their language. In the States I assume many are not first language speakers of English- either that or the teaching of English in the schools is very different from that with which I grew up.
It is very easy to open a topic on Knitting Paradise in an inappropriate section.
I hope the OP is confuddled as to that, rather than trying to deny us all an opinion on matters that are becoming so very very important to world survival.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the Mark Twain quote! In our times the political debate is becoming a matter of whether or not we may survive as a species. I don't like Herr Drumpf, and the ambitions he has - sucking up to real and potential dictators, Putin is entrenching himself in Russia, and I have been reading some very interesting material as to who exactly is bank-rolling the Drumpf enterprises. Not American Bankers evidently.
> I am well aware that I live in a very small country- we have only around 4 million total human population- and a lot fewer sheep than at one time- the farmers are now over-populating us with cows.
> I was recently accused here (on a different thread) of knowing nothing of the politics of my own country, and attempting to interfere in American Politics- I was so angered, I actually swore- headed out to my weaving class at one of our local Marae- this is largely what is keeping me sane, these days. A lot of our conversation was political, on a world and a local scale. Conversation can be quite diverse while one is busy with the hands. Our Prime Minister - a 37 year old woman- currently on Maternity leave- she's a first time mum, but will soon be back in Parliament: New Zealand has a history of being first on Women's Issues- first country to give all women the vote- we've had a few Transgender folk in Parliament- the first has been invited to speak at Cambridge University soon in one of their Debates. Same gender Marriage has long since been legal here. Family Violence is another matter- we don't rate well there- nor on Prison population per head- we have a very poor record there. Samuel Butler's book 'Erewhon', 1872- is a remarkably insightful prediction of which way our Islands might end up.
> On the same thread I was accused of failing to know the meaning of 'Lurker'- the definition given was, to be honest one I had never heard before- apparently it has a totally different meaning when applied to computer usage- quite funny really!
> ...


Good analytical Julie - - as always...

It certainly seems that you know quite a bit about the politics of NZ, and you certainly are welcome to comment upon the politics of mine.

Speaking metaphorically - - no country, no man, is an island - - we live in an international political climate.


----------



## patriciaah (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree. I'm here for inspiration on knitting and design for such, help when I have a question, whether I ask it or not, and for the beautiful pictures of others' work. Stay off the politics here, not wanted.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You had a wonderful dog, too. She lived a long time, must have been very happy with you and well taken care of. Our Goldie had two bouts of pancreatitis this year. She got through them well. Now she has diabetes, but it can be controlled. She's doing well. They are precious dogs, aren't they? We were worried we'd lose her when she got sick. Those will be hard times, but we're just enjoying her now, watching her get stronger.


Our present little dog has gone blind, has had a cancerous (Mast Cell) tumor removed and has many other problems. Yet, she is happy and so well adjusted to her loss of vision. When her time comes to leave us (She will be 12 in September), it will be the most painful of all times. We suffered terribly when we lost other animals over the years. But this time, I think it will be even worse, if possible, because she requires so much extra from us because of her limitations. The bond is even stronger than with the others if that is possible. We are grateful to have found her at the shelter as an abandoned puppy because she has enrich our lives more than words can tell. I know you know.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the Mark Twain quote! In our times the political debate is becoming a matter of whether or not we may survive as a species. I don't like Herr Drumpf, and the ambitions he has - sucking up to real and potential dictators, Putin is entrenching himself in Russia, and I have been reading some very interesting material as to who exactly is bank-rolling the Drumpf enterprises. Not American Bankers evidently.
> I am well aware that I live in a very small country- we have only around 4 million total human population- and a lot fewer sheep than at one time- the farmers are now over-populating us with cows.
> I was recently accused here (on a different thread) of knowing nothing of the politics of my own country, and attempting to interfere in American Politics- I was so angered, I actually swore- headed out to my weaving class at one of our local Marae- this is largely what is keeping me sane, these days. A lot of our conversation was political, on a world and a local scale. Conversation can be quite diverse while one is busy with the hands. Our Prime Minister - a 37 year old woman- currently on Maternity leave- she's a first time mum, but will soon be back in Parliament: New Zealand has a history of being first on Women's Issues- first country to give all women the vote- we've had a few Transgender folk in Parliament- the first has been invited to speak at Cambridge University soon in one of their Debates. Same gender Marriage has long since been legal here. Family Violence is another matter- we don't rate well there- nor on Prison population per head- we have a very poor record there. Samuel Butler's book 'Erewhon', 1872- is a remarkably insightful prediction of which way our Islands might end up.
> On the same thread I was accused of failing to know the meaning of 'Lurker'- the definition given was, to be honest one I had never heard before- apparently it has a totally different meaning when applied to computer usage- quite funny really!
> ...


You area right about English not being the first language of many of our citizens. We are all immigrants here. Yes, it is ironic that the Dictator Wannabe in our White House wants to rid the country of all immigrants. He actually is focused on people who are not white. It is dreadful that he hasn't been kicked out of office, charged with treason and sent to prison.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Good analytical Julie - - as always...
> 
> It certainly seems that you know quite a bit about the politics of NZ, and you certainly are welcome to comment upon the politics of mine.
> 
> Speaking metaphorically - - no country, no man, is an island - - we live in an international political climate.


Well said. I also enjoy the perspectives of those living outside the US and hope none will hesitate to state their opinions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

morningstar said:


> You area right about English not being the first language of many of our citizens. We are all immigrants here. Yes, it is ironic that the Dictator Wannabe in our White House wants to rid the country of all immigrants. He actually is focused on people who are not white. It is dreadful that he hasn't been kicked out of office, charged with treason and sent to prison.


It is not beyond the bounds of probability though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Good analytical Julie - - as always...
> 
> It certainly seems that you know quite a bit about the politics of NZ, and you certainly are welcome to comment upon the politics of mine.
> 
> Speaking metaphorically - - no country, no man, is an island - - we live in an international political climate.


Thank you, Carol! I am often far too Woollie Headed a thinker- I get too emotional and can't find my words- but I know I was the only Girl brave enough to stand and speak at the Freshers Welcome in my first year at Uni way back in 1965. And while I'm on the skiting wagon, also brave enough to fly my first solo in a two seater (Piper Cub) on the morning of my 16th Birthday in 1962.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel politics does not belong in Chit Chat....even though I have followed several topics posted there recently. I unsubscribed from the Attic awhile ago because there wasn’t much being discussed there. Threads seemed to be links, followed by insults, followed by more insults, etc. Ugh, I can get those links elsewhere. I am not much of a chatter, but I would state my opinion every now and then. I have no interest in arguing about it.

Here is my sweet Cleo, enjoying her Monday. She will be 18 on Halloween.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Cleo is beautiful! I'm not much of a cat lover because I'm allergy to them. I like seeing pictures because I can see they can be very lovable yet independent. I can see your cat is well care for. I don't know how long a cat usually lives? Is 18 getting old for a cat?


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Your Cleo is beautiful! I'm not much of a cat lover because I'm allergy to them. I like seeing pictures because I can see they can be very lovable yet independent. I can see your cat is well care for. I don't know how long a cat usually lives? Is 18 getting old for a cat?


Thank you, grandmann. Yes, I think 18 is pretty old for a cat. I think about how much my daughters have changed since we got her as a kitten. Cleo pretty much looks the same. ????


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful kitty.

More, more, I want more.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mea said:


> I feel politics does not belong in Chit Chat....even though I have followed several topics posted there recently. I unsubscribed from the Attic awhile ago because there wasn't much being discussed there. Threads seemed to be links, followed by insults, followed by more insults, etc. Ugh, I can get those links elsewhere. I am not much of a chatter, but I would state my opinion every now and then. I have no interest in arguing about it.
> 
> Here is my sweet Cleo, enjoying her Monday. She will be 18 on Halloween.


Cleo looks like a much younger cat and very very contented. All that tender loving care!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Cleo looks like a much younger cat and very very contented. All that tender loving care!


Cleo has paid her dues, that's for sure! She has never liked to be held, and with 3 children she often didn't get a choice. Now that the kids have left the nest she is free and it shows. She still disappears if anyone else is in the house, (and has an anti-social reputation) but I know the truth. She is mellow and sweet.

Now, this is NOT my dog, but who can look at this picture and not smile?


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Love all the pics. Thx so much everyone. Jan


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

mea said:


> I feel politics does not belong in Chit Chat....even though I have followed several topics posted there recently. I unsubscribed from the Attic awhile ago because there wasn't much being discussed there. Threads seemed to be links, followed by insults, followed by more insults, etc. Ugh, I can get those links elsewhere. I am not much of a chatter, but I would state my opinion every now and then. I have no interest in arguing about it.
> 
> Here is my sweet Cleo, enjoying her Monday. She will be 18 on Halloween.


Cleo is just gorgeous!


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the Mark Twain quote! In our times the political debate is becoming a matter of whether or not we may survive as a species. I don't like Herr Drumpf, and the ambitions he has - sucking up to real and potential dictators, Putin is entrenching himself in Russia, and I have been reading some very interesting material as to who exactly is bank-rolling the Drumpf enterprises. Not American Bankers evidently.
> I am well aware that I live in a very small country- we have only around 4 million total human population- and a lot fewer sheep than at one time- the farmers are now over-populating us with cows.
> I was recently accused here (on a different thread) of knowing nothing of the politics of my own country, and attempting to interfere in American Politics- I was so angered, I actually swore- headed out to my weaving class at one of our local Marae- this is largely what is keeping me sane, these days. A lot of our conversation was political, on a world and a local scale. Conversation can be quite diverse while one is busy with the hands. Our Prime Minister - a 37 year old woman- currently on Maternity leave- she's a first time mum, but will soon be back in Parliament: New Zealand has a history of being first on Women's Issues- first country to give all women the vote- we've had a few Transgender folk in Parliament- the first has been invited to speak at Cambridge University soon in one of their Debates. Same gender Marriage has long since been legal here. Family Violence is another matter- we don't rate well there- nor on Prison population per head- we have a very poor record there. Samuel Butler's book 'Erewhon', 1872- is a remarkably insightful prediction of which way our Islands might end up.
> On the same thread I was accused of failing to know the meaning of 'Lurker'- the definition given was, to be honest one I had never heard before- apparently it has a totally different meaning when applied to computer usage- quite funny really!
> ...


Bless your small country and large mind, Lurker 2. We very much appreciate your input.

One of my own specialties is teaching excellent academic English to second- or third-language-learning children.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are our best friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AuntieLoof said:


> Bless your small country and large mind, Lurker 2. We very much appreciate your input.
> 
> One of my own specialties is teaching excellent academic English to second- or third-language-learning children.


Your speciality sounds of very great interest! I have often been told I should apply for work with immigration, because I enunciate so clearly. However my working days are long gone- I am enjoying the freedom of occupation of Retirement!
And thank you so much, for a tremendous compliment!


----------



## Emerson116 (Jul 13, 2018)

I agree 110%-let's be thankful for this site and keep it friendly-politics do not belong here. We need this breath of fresh air to keep us sane in this crazy world!
:sm01: :sm02:


----------

